# Currents too strong for my Betta?



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a 5G tank with bio-wheel filter, and it is working perfectly and very silently but it is pushing my betta to the left side of the tank, it is not like pushing it against the wall but the current is pushing it slightlyand I was wondering if that would make my bettan unhappy, also the cave I put up for him is on the right. And I don't have gravel on the floor of my tank but I have never had a tank that doesn't need to be 100% changed everyweek. According to the book i got from marineland I am supposed to do a 25-50 percent water change every two-four weeks. So how do I get the waste out of the tank? Also my betta used to love pellets but now it hates them and same with brine shrimp, but he eats flakes and bloodworms very fast


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

You should get yourself a gravel vac to get the poop off of the floor of the tank. This also takes water out at the same time, so then just be sure to take out about 25% of the water, and refill.

Bettas can be picky eaters. Just feed him a variety, but not too much food in a single day. The staple diet of my bettas is Hikari's Betta Bio gold. They get treats of freeze dried bloodworms or brine shrimp a couple times a week.

If you put other stuff in the tank (rocks, ornaments etc) this may disrupt the strength of the current and provide calm places for your betta to hide. Another option is to slow the flow of the filter. Someone on here had a good DIY "current killer" but I can't remember where it is. I think it's something about putting a baby-sized sock over the intake. But hopefully someone else will chime in, because I'm not sure.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

okay, thanks for the help i'll pick up some ornaments today to put in along with the nice cave I already have in there.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Are there any other ways to get my fish to be fine with the currents? Also how long will it take for my fish to adapt to Hikari Betta Bio-Gold food?


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Does the 5g Eclipse have a movable filter outlet? The 10g Eclipse hood I have has an outlet that can be turned in any direction, so I just turned it against the wall so the flow wouldn't be too strong. Your Betta will adjust to the flow to some extent (if it isn't insanely strong), but he would be happier with a calmer tank. You can also put floating plants in the tank to minimize the current.


----------

